# Needs to stop raining



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

This is very important since if it keeps raining they cant get hay cut! :GAAH: 

We will have like 2 days of dry weather then 3 wet days then a day of partial sun, then forcasted nice day that turns into showers later on. It is driving me nuts! I am glad I still have 20 bales but I am gonna run out quickly if this doesnt stop! we need a week of dry weather and it has to be FORCASTED dry weather so they can plan and cut the hay. :sigh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

same here!! You guys keep sending the rain up to us. 

Lets do the dry weather dance.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

send it our way.... we need it....were in a drought..... :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey you musta stole our rain! It usually rains till after the 4th of July in these parts. 
A month without rain in the Pac NW seems like draught.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

We to can't get hay cut here.......my supplier was going to try this weekend while we have a few days of dry weather, rain coming back early in the week. Thought he would have called me today......but nope  ! I am running really low on hay.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We have most of our first cutting done so far, we have one more field we need to cut. Most of our hay this year has gotten rained on at least once but there was nothing we could do about it, we had to cut since the grass was shoulder high


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Pam, looks like we will have to fight over who gets the rain the others are fussing over. I got 3/10s last week, so you can have some next?! Folks, don't complain one iota about what the Lord has blessed you with. You all could be going through what the West and Southwest parts of the U.S. are going through: extensive, persistent drought! They just implemented a burn ban in Freestone Co. after dropping it in April. We are into an 18 inch deficit over the last 24 months.
Be thankful for what you are getting, cuz when it's not there it gets a whole lot worse.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I have had my share of droughts...but to feed my goats i need hay! and other then that I can deal with it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam, looks like we will have to fight over who gets the rain the others are fussing over


 Yeah....I will be generous and let you have some rain first... :wink: :hug:

I know Stacey... how expensive hay can be.....and understand where you are coming from.... :wink: :hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

You can send it my way! We have been lucky to be having some good rain lately, but the monsoons are suppose to start soon. I'm hoping it will rain off and on all summer here. I LOVE the rain. Makes me feel closer to my family in Oregon.

I buy hay pellets, not hay bales. Won't ever go back if I can help it. It sure keeps the water buckets clean!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am in the same boat - hopeing for some dry days to get hay cut so that I have enough while we are gone to Louisiana..... Just bought 60 bales Friday- so that will last a month.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We have had rain a lot this year and it has made it difficult but we got part of it in the barn and _should_ get the rest of it in this coming week.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

My hay guy got his first cut done...I have to go get some tomorrow. I am going to try to get my hay in the loft this year...so I'm buying a "hay elevator" yeah! But, it's not here yet. Darn!

I am not going to complain about the rain, I am not going to complain about the rain...but...thank you Lord for this beautiful, dry, day!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

We've had the same problem here in central IL. Our first cut we only got 47 bales because the hay got rained on so much after being cut. Now that we're ready to do the second cut, the ground is as mushy as a saturated sponge... meaning we can't get into the field.... :hair:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

We finally got a few days of no rain, and they are trying to cut today and tomorrow before the next storm. I really hate to complain because we have not been this green and beautiful in years, and we have been praying for the rain and now we complain. I guess next year I need to ask the Lord to give us rain but spread it out.

We have so much rain that we lost a big section of the garden because it molded. The corn was looking great, then it was dead from all the rain. :shrug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Are we ever really happy :shrug: ? We were having soooo much cool temps with rain and now we are complaining because it is sooooo hot and humid!


----------

